# Best way to join two boards lengthwise @ 90 degrees?



## Jaepheth

I'm building a moxon vise, and I need to join two boards together to form the base:










What would the best method be? 
I originally was thinking dovetails, but with the grain running like that would a doweled joint work better?

With the brace screwed in as shown will it matter much?

These are the options I've thought up so far:


----------



## AlaskaGuy

I did a Google search on '' Moxon vice" looks nobody's using any exotic joinery.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/wMyers/moxonVise/moxonVise-01.asp


----------



## CrazeeTxn

The dovetails would look nice, but like AKGuy just showed, doesn't look like it's too fancy of a joint. Maybe just glue and screw. Got a pocket hole jig?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer

wood glue and pocket screws hidden in the back would be my vote.


----------



## madts

I would use the wood only option as drawn. Maybe add some screws and plugs.


----------



## Magnum

I've never seen one of these before. *Thanks for the Info "Jae".*

I'd go with "madts" on the this one. Wood Only with Screws & Plugs. I don't THINK you are gaining anything by the more Complex Joinery.

But! It's YOUR Vise and if you don't do it the way you think is bet …. You'll Hate Yourself for the Rest Of Your Life!!....LOL…

Rick


----------



## GregInMaryland

Hey Jae,

I would only use the "glue only" option if you go with an L shaped base. I would not use the bevel option at all. I think that is far weaker than any of the other options and is 100% reliant on the holding power of the glue. The other joints all have a mixture of physical joining and glue strength and would serve you well. The question is whether the effort is worth it.

As Rick pointed out, it is your vise and you can make it as simple or complex as you like. Other than the bevel option you illustrated, I don't think that you can go wrong.

When I made mine, I omitted any L shaped base entirely, though I did make mine thicker (1 3/4ths inches). Here is LumberJocks Project link: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/97188. I did glue a brace on the back, but that was more to secure the platform to the Moxon vise. I haven't used it enough to determine whether that was a good decision or not, but so far no problems. Ask me in a few months and I'll have a better answer regarding the suitability of my approach.

Here are some projects that were an inspiration to me and well worth taking a look at:

CL810's Moxon Vise
Andy Bronell's Moxon Vise
Cecil Rogers' Moxon Vise
Lysdexic's Moxon Vise

Good luck

Greg


----------

